# AF after no ET



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi All and Happy New Year to you all!!!

I'm sorry if this isn't in the right place but I thought you lovely ladies may be able to help me. If I can explain please.

I haven't been around for a few weeks due to feeling down after ICSI was freeze all due to OHSS and just generally feeling down about everything.

I'm feeling a bit better now and waiting for AF to do FET.

I should be due AF Weds/Thurs and I normally get EW or Water CM around Ovulation time and then creamy CM after ovulation and sore boobs after ovulation up to AF.  Just before AF CM dries up.

Well this month (bearing in mind this is first cycle after ICSI drugs) I've had no signs of ovulation except at the time of ovulation I got some Ovulation pains (which I never get).  And then today which is Sunday and AF due Weds/Thurs I've got creamy CM with some EW Cm like at ovulation time.

Does that mean cos I had the pains I O'd at normal time or cos I have EW now could I be o'ing now.

Can anyone tell me what they think from their experience.

Thanks

Mel xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Mel

sorry i can't help much, but i can tell my expirience after failed ivf/s. My cycles became much  longer (sometimes 50 days or more) unfortunately the drugs seem to effect everybody in different ways. sorry i haven't really helped at all   

I hope Af shows up soon (if she has to) then you can get on with your FET 

Loads of luck   and   coming your way hun

pam xx


----------

